# DW 2020 Winners Thread



## WHIZZER

Pre Emptied thread for Winners to post pictures of prizes and reviews

PLEASE POST YOU WINNING PICTURES IN THIS THREAD


----------



## WHIZZER

Should you be lucky enough to win a prize

*You Must:*

* Post a picture *on the forum and Acknowledge the Supplier as soon as your prize arrives - ( there will be a thread for this) and give a general description of the products.

You agree to Post a review of your prize within 12 weeks (if this is not possible due to circumstances please contact the admin/mod staff who will advise how to proceed.)

*note* you may be asked to pass on your prize(s) to another member if you are not able to complete the review in an agreed timeframe - if you win multiple products then a review of your top 3 will be sufficient.

Prizes *must not* be sold, if you are unable to use the prizes they please offer to another dw member however you must notify the staff first who will advise on how to proceed.

*Important*​
Due to the value of some of the prizes in previous years if these rules are not followed you will face a ban from DW.

If you are found to be selling a prize you *will* get another present from DW a lifetime ban


----------



## WHIZZER

The Winners - Ok if you have won a prize please pm me 

I will need in the message your name , address, phone number and email address, username on DW , and what prize you won -

winners
1 scrim 1
2straight6hatch
3 idrobbo
4 mike1982
5 alan_c
6 matt_d
7 scheuy
8 gatecrasher3
9 fabioviera
10 tosh
11 uberbmw
12 captain_duff
13 ismcdti
14 rakti
15 tricky_red 

Its the holiday season so if we dont respond quickly bear with us


----------



## ColinG

Well done to all the winners


----------



## Scrim-1-

Well done to all
Pm sent


----------



## Sim

Well done everyone, and thanks to the organisers and sponsors for running this again


----------



## Bristle Hound

Congrats to all the winners :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Well done guys, is there a new year prize as i noticed on the other thread thefe were 17 prizes.


----------



## WHIZZER

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Well done guys, is there a new year prize as i noticed on the other thread thefe were 17 prizes.


Well spotted - you deserve to win it !!!

send me the info :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

I was wondering where those 2 prizes went! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Andyblue

Well done guys, some fantastic prizes there and hugely generous from the sponsors. 

Can I ask re the prizes - there was mention of ? 17 prizes I remembered from previous thread - are these being drawn in new year ??

Edit: just seen above post from clean my sxi, well done mate for spotting it :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red

*Prize 15 Shine Supply*

Many thanks to Shine Supply Company for the Holiday Pack received this morning as part of Prize 15 - I look forward to trying and reviewing both products and the microfibres.


----------



## WHIZZER

Andyblue said:


> Well done guys, some fantastic prizes there and hugely generous from the sponsors.
> 
> Can I ask re the prizes - there was mention of ? 17 prizes I remembered from previous thread - are these being drawn in new year ??
> 
> Edit: just seen above post from clean my sxi, well done mate for spotting it :thumb:


There was these were added a bit late so we didnt draw then but clean my sxi has got one for spotting it !


----------



## turbanator

Well done all


----------



## cangri

Well done to all the winners


----------



## Alan W

Andyblue said:


> Can I ask re the prizes - there was mention of ? 17 prizes I remembered from previous thread - are these being drawn in new year ??





WHIZZER said:


> There was these were added a bit late so we didnt draw then but clean my sxi has got one for spotting it !


That still leaves one prize left if my arithmetic is correct.  :lol:

Alan W


----------



## polt

Hopefully all prizes claimed and look forward to the reviews. Not been on alot lately as been working through Xmas and New year. Hope you all had a good one!!


----------



## WHIZZER

Alan W said:


> That still leaves one prize left if my arithmetic is correct.  :lol:
> 
> Alan W


it does and we are thinking what to with it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

WHIZZER said:


> There was these were added a bit late so we didnt draw then but clean my sxi has got one for spotting it !





WHIZZER said:


> it does and we are thinking what to with it :thumb:












Just putting it out there  :lol:


----------



## gatecrasher3

*Bilt Hamber Deluxe Detailing Kit*

A big thank you to Bilt Hamber for sending this huge haul to me today as part of prize number eight from the DW 2020 Mega Christmas giveaway.

I am looking forward to using and reviewing the products once the weather allows.


----------



## idrobbo

Nice one Bilt Hamber


----------



## fabionvieira

gatecrasher3 said:


> A big thank you to Bilt Hamber for sending this huge haul to me today as part of prize number eight from the DW 2020 Mega Christmas giveaway.
> 
> I am looking forward to using and reviewing the products once the weather allows.


What a nice Haul from Bilt Hamber. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Congratulations to all the winners this year 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red

*Prize 15 Valet Pro*

Many thanks to Valet Pro for the prize that I received this morning. Look forward to better weather to review.


----------



## fabionvieira

Many thanks to DUEL Autocare for sending me this kit as part of prize #9 that I've won. 
Very grateful to Sam Fallows and Lee Turner as they only officially launched in 2020 and may I add, what a year!!

The kit contains:

- 500ml Optical Glass Cleaner
- 500ml Satin Interior Dressing/Cleaner
- 500ml Cleanse Tyre Cleaner
- 500ml Bahama Blue High Conc. Shampoo
- Interior Pet Hair Remover
- Stickers

Will be doing a full review as soon as possible.





































Thanks to every Sponsor and DW team to provide us with all these amazing prizes every year and specially during such hard times!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

The Duel shampoo is sooooo sudsy!


----------



## fabionvieira

RandomlySet said:


> The Duel shampoo is sooooo sudsy!


Yes it looks like it's highly concentrated. It has a nice pleasant smell. I'll test it against my carchem 1:1900 also liked the smell of the Satin interior detailed/Cleaner. Next wash I will be using all the products from Duel and hopefully I'll receive the towel kit from The Rag Company and will try them too same time. As soon as tested against my usual go to I'll be doing a review on all the products. Quite excited really just wish weather improves little bit. And Mat, I'm still waiting to see the bloopers from 2020 and I'm sure prize 11 will feature there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Many thanks to *Akira Brand* and *Gyeon *for the amazing gifts making up prize 14. Anyone would be very happy to receive just one of these and I'm blown away by the DW team's generosity in making prize 14 both.

*Akira Brand sample kit*

































*Gyeon Can Coat Kit*


----------



## straight6hatch

Rakti said:


> Many thanks to *Akira Brand* and *Gyeon *for the amazing gifts making up prize 14. Anyone would be very happy to receive just one of these and I'm blown away by the DW team's generosity in making prize 14 both.
> 
> *Akira Brand sample kit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gyeon Can Coat Kit*


Holy moley! I thought the BH winner lucked out, just look at that! 
Very excited to receive my bits. Have heard from 1 supplier but not the other just yet.

You know the best (or worst :lol thing about this? There are companies I hadnt heard of before that are now going to be damanding even more of my money :lol:


----------



## fabionvieira

Rakti said:


> Many thanks to *Akira Brand* and *Gyeon *for the amazing gifts making up prize 14. Anyone would be very happy to receive just one of these and I'm blown away by the DW team's generosity in making prize 14 both.
> 
> *Akira Brand sample kit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gyeon Can Coat Kit*


Wow!!! What an impressive massive haul!!!
Such generosity from Akira and Gyeon. 
Well done sponsors and enjoy your prize.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan C

Part of my Day 5 prize arrived yesterday. It's the very handy G-Techniq essentials kit.


















Just waiting for the detailing light to arrive now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrim-1-

My sonax goodies arrived the other day, that water blade is going no where near my paintwork 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

gatecrasher3 said:


> A big thank you to Bilt Hamber for sending this huge haul to me today as part of prize number eight from the DW 2020 Mega Christmas giveaway.
> 
> I am looking forward to using and reviewing the products once the weather allows.


That is a stonking prize :doublesho


----------



## Andyblue

Scrim-1- said:


> My sonax goodies arrived the other day, that water blade is going no where near my paintwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Enjoy - the blade will be excellent for windows :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Some fantastic prizes being received. :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Andyblue said:


> Some fantastic prizes being received. :thumb:


Agreed and nice to see pics being put up promptly this year too, hopefully the shenanigans from a few years back are now long gone.


----------



## straight6hatch

muzzer said:


> Agreed and nice to see pics being put up promptly this year too, hopefully the shenanigans from a few years back are now long gone.


For those of us that missed it, can I ask for some context 😇


----------



## muzzer

straight6hatch said:


> For those of us that missed it, can I ask for some context 😇


One or two former members won prizes in the normal format of 12 Days of Christmas a few years ago, the very next day or at best two days later, the prizes were up for sale on Facebook and the likes.
This of course makes the sponsors and suppliers wonder why they give their stuff free if someone is going to profit from their generosity. Ever since, that will get you a lifetime ban.


----------



## straight6hatch

muzzer said:


> One or two former members won prizes in the normal format of 12 Days of Christmas a few years ago, the very next day or at best two days later, the prizes were up for sale on Facebook and the likes.
> This of course makes the sponsors and suppliers wonder why they give their stuff free if someone is going to profit from their generosity. Ever since, that will get you a lifetime ban.


After reading the rules, I did wonder if this had happened. Sad really. Surely the whole idea is for manufacturers to get advertising in the form of a review after they part with products. Suppose some dont think of it like that!

Thanks Muzzer


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Received gyeon prize 17 through the post, why thank you very much


----------



## Scrim-1-

Andyblue said:


> Enjoy - the blade will be excellent for windows :thumb:


Thats what it will be used for.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Some really great stuff there. I look forward to reading the reviews as they come through.


----------



## Tricky Red

*Prize 15 Shine Auto*

Many thanks to James Mean from Shine Auto for the Instaramic twins received today - look forward to using them when the snow disappears.


----------



## RandomlySet

Some cracking bundles here :thumb:


----------



## Schuey

Thanks to Unilite, HD Car Care, Demon Tape and the DW team. One small prize would've been enough for me so I'm genuinely blown away by the generosity of the sponsors.










Prize 7 - Unilite CRi2300 light, notepad & flask, HD Valeting Christmas kit & Demon tape (unfortunately never received the tape)


----------



## straight6hatch

My Pyramid Car Care parcel is at the local posties, who only open some daft hours. That aside, where is it best to start a review post for this? General Detailing Chat? Official DW Review Section? Only problem with the latter is that its split up into categories and if, like me, youre getting a selection it could get messy with multiple posts. 
Although I havent received my products yet, I have to say that Callum @ Pyramid Car Care has been nothing but excellent. Quick to reply to emails and super helpful.


----------



## macca666

straight6hatch said:


> My Pyramid Car Care parcel is at the local posties, who only open some daft hours. That aside, where is it best to start a review post for this? General Detailing Chat? Official DW Review Section? Only problem with the latter is that its split up into categories and if, like me, youre getting a selection it could get messy with multiple posts.
> Although I havent received my products yet, I have to say that Callum @ Pyramid Car Care has been nothing but excellent. Quick to reply to emails and super helpful.


This thread actually started for prize winners to post pics and reviews (post #1 by whizzer) which I thought was a good idea because as you say there's multiple products so where to post......... but like many other threads it went off topic :lol:


----------



## polt

Schuey said:


> Thanks to Unilite, HD Car Care, Demon Tape and the DW team. One small prize would've been enough for me so I'm genuinely blown away by the generosity of the sponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prize 7 - Unilite CRi2300 light, notepad & flask, HD Valeting Christmas kit & Demon tape (unfortunately never received the tape)


Love the build quality of the CRi2300, think you'll love that


----------



## straight6hatch

macca666 said:


> This thread actually started for prize winners to post pics and reviews (post #1 by whizzer) which I thought was a good idea because as you say there's multiple products so whee to post......... but like many other threads it went off topic :lol:


well, thats egg on my face :lol: My blunder aside, are we sticking to this @Whizzer or should we set up new threads for our reviews?

I only ask about new threads because, as far as I can see using google, Pyramid Car Care doesnt get much mention on here. In return for their generosity, I would like to be able to promote them a little more!


----------



## Mike1982

A huge thank you to autoglym! My prize (4) arrived today and I'm so excited to get cracking! Just need this snow to disappear now!!!

Thank you so much again for such a generous prize!!!









Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## B8sy

Mike1982 said:


> A huge thank you to autoglym! My prize (4) arrived today and I'm so excited to get cracking! Just need this snow to disappear now!!!
> 
> Thank you so much again for such a generous prize!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


Wow so jealous!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike1982

So I couldn't resist making a start as the weather was a bit better and as I was really curious having read up on the polar range. Please forgive the novice writeup and phone pictures.

So, this is what I started with, only a week since the last wash but plenty of salt around at the moment...










So polar comes in 3 parts, polar blast snow foam, polar wash and polar seal. The big difference is that you apply all 3 via a foam lance.

Step 1, polar blast snow foam, mixed 1-5 went on nicely. (I also gave the wheels a clean first)










Left for about 10 mins, it had dwelled nicely, rinsed to leave me with this.










Next was polar wash, mixed 50/50 and sprayed on.










Again, loads of foam. You the go round the car with a mitt whilst it dwells, regularly rinsing your mitt in a clean bucket of water even after this, there was plenty of foam on the car. .










Next was a rinse, leaving the car nice and clean.










The final step is polar seal, mixing 4 cap fulls in approx 300ml of water. Spayed on whilst the car was still wet. This felt odd as still went on a tad foamy but it soon disappeared.










The fun bit was rinsing this as the water darts all over the place, it's really hydrophobic! Leaving me with a very clean car.










With nice beading...










The process was very easy and took no longer than a normal wash, especially to say it included adding a layer of protection too.

Next up I broke out the instadry cloth.










This is a very strange feeling cloth, I'd compare it to a wetsuit, you use it wet and keep wringing it out as you go. I found it to be really effective on glass and main panels but less effective in areas like the grills as it doesn't seem to suck up in the gaps like a microfibre. It is amazing the amount of water it picks up on the panels though.

Very please with the end result for an hour and a half's work (including setup and tidying). I have also dressed the tyres with megs endurance and wiped the plastics with CG natural here.



















Thank you so much again to autoglym, I have really enyoyed using these products and can't wait to play with UHD items when the weather improves! 

Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Nice review :thumb:


----------



## Matt D

Apologies for the delay in posting this however....

I was the lucky winner of prize number 6 consisting of

LED Lenser Police Tac Torch
Demon Tape
Blitz Detailing Kit (Products, Microfibres & Brushes)

Not Received the tape as of yet however the torch & detailing kit arrived last week.

Firstly the torch




























What a piece of kit this is. weighing in at around 130g its aluminium case feels like it will withstand pretty much anything that can be thrown at it. In the box there was also a handy anti roll attachment and a wrist loop. Powered by 3 AAA batteries this thing is seriously bright (280 lumens & 220m range according to the box) and has a adjustable focus between spot and flood. Below are some shots taken in my garage last night (garage light off, the far wall is approx 10m away)

Spot Mode









Flood Mode









Second part of the prize was the Blitz Detailing Kit










Products included are
All Purpose Cleaner
Citrus Pre Wash
Extreme Snow Foam
Supreme Shampoo (Jelly Bean)
Iron Extreme
Flash Glass
Ceramic Detailer
A set of detailing brushes in sizes 10 - 18
A pack of microfibre cloths

Hopefully I will get a chance to test the products on the car this week (weather dependent) however I have used the Flash Glass on the living room window and can say after this initial test this could be my new favourite glass cleaner. A couple of sprays and wiped over with one of the microfibres quickly removed sticky fingerprints from the glass and has left it nice and clear with no evidence of streaks. Hopefully the same result will be achieved on the car's windscreen.

Further update to come when I get chance to clean the car


----------



## Captain Duff

Have received the *Poka Premium Limited Detailing Trolley* direct from Poland safe and sound (just need to assemble), but still waiting on the 
*Valet Pro small kit* that was also part of *prize 12* - will get pics up of both when it's here as I suspect they will work together rather nicely!


----------



## straight6hatch

Morning all! Received my Pyramid Car Care 'Care Package'. Well, firstly, im blown away by the generosity. I expected some shampoo, a spray wax and that was about it. To receive a 50ml of their Ceramic Coating, a large pot of their ceramic wax AND their QD spray was very unexpected. On top of that, I was in contact with Callum, the MD at PCC, and he was a sterling chap. Really easy to talk to and clearly is going to do well. Still waiting on my Scangrip Inspection Torch but thats on its way I hope. Review to follow shortly once the weather cheers up. Massive thanks to Pyramid Car Care (I've already bought something of theirs off the back of this!).


----------



## WHIZZER

straight6hatch said:


> Morning all! Received my Pyramid Car Care 'Care Package'. Well, firstly, im blown away by the generosity. I expected some shampoo, a spray wax and that was about it. To receive a 50ml of their Ceramic Coating, a large pot of their ceramic wax AND their QD spray was very unexpected. On top of that, I was in contact with Callum, the MD at PCC, and he was a sterling chap. Really easy to talk to and clearly is going to do well. Still waiting on my Scangrip Inspection Torch but thats on its way I hope. Review to follow shortly once the weather cheers up. Massive thanks to Pyramid Car Care (I've already bought something of theirs off the back of this!).


Its great stuff the QD and ceramic wax combo :thumb:


----------



## straight6hatch

WHIZZER said:


> Its great stuff the QD and ceramic wax combo :thumb:


Stop it :lol: Only put some ceramic wax on 2 months ago ....... *furiously googling how to remove a recent LSP*

My plan is to ceramic coat the front bumper and then use the wax and QD on the rest of the body


----------



## muzzer

It's nice to see people posting pics up of what they won but equally those posting they have received part of the prize but not the rest and they will add pics as and when they have everything.
After last year and now this year, the sponsors generosity was incredible and i for one am glad to see everyone at least letting us know they have had some items delivered but just waiting on others. 
Well done to all the winners :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3

muzzer said:


> It's nice to see people posting pics up of what they won but equally those posting they have received part of the prize but not the rest and they will add pics as and when they have everything.
> After last year and now this year, the sponsors generosity was incredible and i for one am glad to see everyone at least letting us know they have had some items delivered but just waiting on others.
> Well done to all the winners :thumb:


I am one of the lucky winners and your post prompted me to respond.

I've been lucky enough to have receive my prizes from Bilt Hamber (which I posted earlier in the thread) and am looking forward to receiving the other items from Monza and Instaramic which I will confirm receipt of with photo's and of course review them.


----------



## fabionvieira

gatecrasher3 said:


> I am one of the lucky winners and your post prompted me to respond.
> 
> I've been lucky enough to have receive my prizes from Bilt Hamber (which I posted earlier in the thread) and am looking forward to receiving the other items from Monza and Instaramic which I will confirm receipt of with photo's and of course review them.


Same here, I won (luckily) prize #9 and received part of it (Duel Autocare) which I promptly send email to Sam Fallows to let him know and thank Him for his generous offer and also posted a picture of the items received.

Still to receive the Towel kit from The Rag Company, but I will be doing the same and posting pictures of it once received.

Will be doing reviews as soon as all prizes received and weather permitting.

Thanks once again to all sponsors and DW Team!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Received my Turtle Wax kit:










Will hopefully stop snowing, and will get a quick review up this weekend/next weekend.

Waiting for the Labocosmetica kit, hopefully it's not been lost in the post!

Thank you goes out to Turtle Wax Europe...

T


----------



## straight6hatch

Just received my Scangrip Mini Slim Inspection Torch. Sounds like Ben from SG had a difficult time getting it over to me so thank you to him for his hard work (Brexit is to blame!). 
Initial impressions are what a fantastic little device. Well built and more than bright enough. Excited to give it a full review soon...


----------



## fabionvieira

Thanks to John Hole from Clean and Shiny for supplying my prize #9 The Rag Company towel kit. 
Received it today well packed and with a nice note from Clean and Shiny.

The Towel kit consists of:

1 x The Rag Company Wash Mitt
2 x The Rag Company 15"x24" Bodywork Gauntlet Drying Towel
1 x The Rag Company 12"x12" Wheel Gauntlet Towel














































I have already a few other towels from The Rag Company and I'm really pleased with them all, luckily enough, I don't have any of the products supplied in this kit, so can't wait to be able to try them all and review them.

Thanks once again to John Hole,
Clean and Shiny and the DW Team for their generosity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike1982

Thanks so much to Ben from scangrip for the superform Led worklight part of my prize 4.

Really impressed by it, really light and a nice rubbery texture. It's got a nice long 5m lead and love that it has built in hooks and magnets to hold it in place.










It will come in so handy when tinkering with the classic in the dark garage. Had a little play this evening and it's so bright!










Thanks so much again to Ben for such a generous prize, I'm so pleased and very grateful!

For those interested in the car, here he is in the daylight...










Sent from my H3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

fabionvieira said:


> Thanks to John Hole from Clean and Shiny for supplying my prize #9 The Rag Company towel kit.
> Received it today well packed and with a nice note from Clean and Shiny.
> 
> The Towel kit consists of:
> 
> 1 x The Rag Company Wash Mitt
> 2 x The Rag Company 15"x24" Bodywork Gauntlet Drying Towel
> 1 x The Rag Company 12"x12" Wheel Gauntlet Towel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already a few other towels from The Rag Company and I'm really pleased with them all, luckily enough, I don't have any of the products supplied in this kit, so can't wait to be able to try them all and review them.
> 
> Thanks once again to John Hole,
> Clean and Shiny and the DW Team for their generosity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interested to see what these towels are like, and wondered how their mitts compare to others of similar look


----------



## fabionvieira

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Very interested to see what these towels are like, and wondered how their mitts compare to others of similar look


I'll let you know as I have quite a few different brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan C

My Scangrip light arrived today. I'm surprised how big it is. Nice sturdy metal handle with good grip and It's bloody bright!! I accidentally shone it in my eyes 10 minutes ago when I turned it on, and I'm still seeing dots! 

The magnetic hanger is well thought out as well.

Can't wait to try it out on the car.

Thanks again to Detailing World and the sponsors.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

Alan C said:


> My Scangrip light arrived today. I'm surprised how big it is. Nice sturdy metal handle with good grip and It's bloody bright!! I accidentally shone it in my eyes 10 minutes ago when I turned it on, and I'm still seeing dots!
> 
> The magnetic hanger is well thought out as well.
> 
> Can't wait to try it out on the car.
> 
> Thanks again to Detailing World and the sponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks great :thumb:


----------



## idrobbo

Received my Scangrip Mag Pen 3 today from Ben at Scangrip. Thanks to Scangrip and the forum for organising this draw, very fortunate to win. This is part of 3rd prize.



The pen is a handy size, fits nicely in the hand. The pocket clip on it rotates around almost 180 degrees, is magnetic, so if needs be you should be able to find a suitable locating point if you need to use both hands for a task. The torch comes with a USB lead for charging it, and instructions for use & care.

I will only be using it for personal use, and the only thing I could compare it to is a LED torch from B&Q. This torch is far more suited for the task of checking paintwork for marks. I tried to get representative shots but found it difficult to get the camera on my phone to focus properly, however I hope the following show the clarity of the light projected, as well as the intensity. In both cases Scangrip on the left.

This one is the end light

This is the main light.

Hope this review is of use to anyone considering one of these, if you would like me to answer any questions very willing to do so. I'm certainly pleased to have added it to my (ever expanding) workshop facility.

Thanks again to Ben at Scangrip


----------



## tosh

Received part 2 of my prize from Jon at Clean and Shiny:










Labocosmetica 3PH wash kit
Still snowing here, but definitely looking forward to using this as a decon wash

Thanks to Jon and Labocosmetica...

T


----------



## Scrim-1-

Got my scangrip unipen through the other day, very bright light. Cheers Ben









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

Got around to using the Pyramid Car Care QD the other day after a quick wash. I havent gone whole hog and stripped my current LSP off yet but I will get around to that when the weather turns. 
Im really starting to be a PCC convert. Their glass sealant is fantastic and this QD only gives me great hope for the rest of their range. It smells absolutely delicious. Like, I want to drink it (spoiler, it doesnt taste good). Easy to apply, spread and relatively easy to buff off. I had to use a couple of cloths to get a really good finish but this is mainly due to the temperature. 
Results below!

























Well done PCC and thank you again!


----------



## Matt D

So today gave me a chance to finally try some of the Blitz Detailing products that I won. 
Firstly I want to apologise for the state of my car. I honestly cannot remember the last time it was washed (I think it was around Xmas :doublesho ) and there is very little in the way of protection on the paint. The car is desperate for a decent detailing session :buffer::buffer::buffer:

So anyway, there was plenty of dirt on the car to start with





































Strangely the wheels (Currently running these Audi 17's with winter tyres, a godsend with the recent snow and ice) weren't too bad










First off a going over with the pressure washer to remove the worst of it



















Then a gave it a good spray over with the Citrus Pre-Wash diluted at 4:1










This was left to dwell whilst I prepped the snow foam and then rinsed again with the power washer. This had the effect of removing more dirt, the car was starting to look mildly presentable again!!




























Onto the Extreme Snow Foam










Which looked looked like this after the time it took me to fill my buckets










Then another rinse before washing using the Supreme Jelly Bean Shampoo and the 2 bucket method. Now this shampoo has a great fruity smell to it when diluted (I used approx 50ml in my bucket)










The foam in the bucket lasted well and seemed to be getting thicker as I was agitating the water.

The wheels were hit with the Iron Extreme Fallout Remover










Once rinsed and dried I was left with this










So overall in my limited experience of using products of this type I would definitely recommend them. I certainly liked all of the products I have used so for and will most likely be ordering some more when I am next in the market for car cleaning stuff.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

So after recieving prize 17 gyeon cancoat and realising i just wasnt going to get a good day at the moment, i decided to coat one of my wheels so i could atleast get a review up.

So the packet consists of gyeon cant coat metal bottle, 3 trigger heads and a fairly large microfibre cloth.

Instructions are after removing all grease, oils and any other chemicals off the bare paint you can apply the cancoat straight onto the microfibre cloth, then wipe over the area, then straight away with a clean area of cloth buff the product off.

First thing ill say is i really think they should give a microfibre applicator with the pack as i feel this would be a better method of doing things rather then using one cloth for all.

The product itself spreads esily over the paint as you would expect from a product like this, removing is ok but the cloth does grab a fair bit and you do feel like you have to apply firm pressure at times. To be fair im only doing the wheel so not exactly a larger flatter surface.

Ive covered the wheel up for the night to keep it from the elements, so time will tell if the wheel cleans up easier then before and if it stays a bit cleaner.

Overall a fairly easy product to use and im pretty sure its not as hard to use as pther ceramics where they require being inside for 24hrs, ive seen people use this as long as rain is not due.

Picture wise, not much to show really, just a quick pic of the pack and one of the wheel applied to.


----------



## Andyblue

WHIZZER said:


> There was these were added a bit late so we didnt draw then but clean my sxi has got one for spotting it !





WHIZZER said:


> it does and we are thinking what to with it :thumb:


Had anyone thoughts on it - I'm more than happy to make your decision easier


----------



## Andyblue

Clean-my-sxi said:


> So after recieving prize 17 gyeon cancoat and realising i just wasnt going to get a good day at the moment, i decided to coat one of my wheels so i could atleast get a review up.
> 
> So the packet consists of gyeon cant coat metal bottle, 3 trigger heads and a fairly large microfibre cloth.
> 
> Instructions are after removing all grease, oils and any other chemicals off the bare paint you can apply the cancoat straight onto the microfibre cloth, then wipe over the area, then straight away with a clean area of cloth buff the product off.
> 
> First thing ill say is i really think they should give a microfibre applicator with the pack as i feel this would be a better method of doing things rather then using one cloth for all.
> 
> The product itself spreads esily over the paint as you would expect from a product like this, removing is ok but the cloth does grab a fair bit and you do feel like you have to apply firm pressure at times. To be fair im only doing the wheel so not exactly a larger flatter surface.
> 
> Ive covered the wheel up for the night to keep it from the elements, so time will tell if the wheel cleans up easier then before and if it stays a bit cleaner.
> 
> Overall a fairly easy product to use and im pretty sure its not as hard to use as pther ceramics where they require being inside for 24hrs, ive seen people use this as long as rain is not due.


Be interested in your thoughts when you do use on the car :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Andyblue said:


> Be interested in your thoughts when you do use on the car :thumb:


Hopefully when the weather is a bit more reliable


----------



## Andyblue

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Hopefully when the weather is a bit more reliable


Are you going to try a microfibre pad for application or just use the cloths ?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Andyblue said:


> Are you going to try a microfibre pad for application or just use the cloths ?


Think ill give one a go, im not sure what the cloth they give you will wash up like or if you can wash it after use


----------



## Rakti

Ref post #38

Thu 4th Feb brought relatively fine weather (for February in the UK), with temperatures up to 7c, so out came the AkiraBrand goodies sent to me in January. I took my partners 2017 Audi A3 to my mum's as there's loads more space to operate in. I was also there to attempt some repairs to her old garage doors, so my time on the car was somewhat limited by this. I ended up finishing off in the garage and final photos were taken next day at my house.

One thing about these products is the Directions for use are very detailed (although type rather small on my sample bottles, presumably sized up on the normal size bottles). For each product their is *Job *info and *Directions *info.

1. *Citrus Duo Bug & Grime Remover* (yellow bottle in the photo at post #28) 7/10

Product is Ready To Use or can be diluted down to 1:4

Briefly; spray on, leave to dwell, rinse with a pressure washer.

TBH, although it hadn't been washed for a while, due to Covid the car wasn't very dirty and I had difficulty finding any serious bug splatter but there was a bit of bird poo, so applied to that and a few other areas, then went straight to snow foam without rinsing.

2. *Glacier Snowfoam* (cherry colour bottle) 8/10

Job: Strongly effective yet safe pre-wash that creates a clingy foam......

Briefly; Instructions are only given for snowfoam lance: Add 100ml to your 1litre bottle and fill with warm water, leave to dwell for 5-7mins, rinse with a PW.

I don't have a PW, so I had to quess how much to use in my Mesto Foamer. 100ml in 1litre suggested the product is very concentrated, so I only used 20ml to 980ml warm water.

I'd half-rinsed the front, then remembered I needed to take photos.



























So, as you can see, a nice clingy foam without being very thick (out of my foamer anyway). After leaving to dwell for 7mins it did take an age to rinse off with just a hose attachment but so does my usual foam.

3. *Lavish Shampoo* (green bottle) 6/10

This is provided in one of those bottles that you press down one side of the cap to reveal a small dispensing hole on the other side.

Job: mentions high gloss finish, so maybe not a pure shampoo?, LSP safe and pH neutral.

Directions: briefly squeeze 4-6 drops into a half filled bucket of water then mix with a PW to foam up, so very little product used here. I usually use 5ml of a well-known shampoo but 6 drops must be only around 2ml maybe?

I'm not saying this shampoo didn't clean but TBH, lubricity wasn't up to my usual shampoo. Time was pressing and I didn't get any photos with Lavish applied or rinsed off.

4. *Lush Quick Detailer* 8/10

Job: QD spray infused with carnauba wax, use as light spray wax or clay lubricant.

Directions: spray one panel at a time and spread evenly, allow to dry for seconds, buff with a MF to a smooth glossy finish. Don't apply in direct sun.

It was dark by this time, but the Lush went on well and buffed up nicely.

Here's some photos the next morning;

Tyres have got dirty already on our muddy back road









Decent beading considering most of the DSW I applied in the autumn has worn off.









I've not yet had a chance to use the Fallout and Tar Remover or Glass Cleaner, so will report on those at a later stage.

Many thanks again to Akirabrand for allowing me to sample these products.


----------



## gatecrasher3

I received the next part of my prize which I am excited to test out.

It's the Instaramic Citrus Ice sealant along with a microfibre and air freshener.

Now the weather is starting to change for the better it'll be good to get cracking.

Many thanks to James for sending this out to me.


----------



## Alan C

Finally got round to trying some of the products that I won.

My niece's company car is going back this week, so she needed it clean. It's probably the only time it's been washed in the 2 years she's had it!

Started off with the iron remover on the wheels and bodywork.



























Next was the bug remover on the front bonnet and bumper. God knows how long the flies had been on there!

















Then G-Wash. I was unable to snow foam as the gun on the end of her hose wouldn't come off. 


















That foamed nicely and started working immediately.

After washing and rinsing, drying was next. The towel absorbed most of the water straight away.










After a quick polish using P1, which wasn't in the kit, I did the windows with G6, which was excellent as usual.

















Finally, I checked the finish with the Scangrip light. No idea whether I was using it correctly!


















And the final result.......

























The kit will be excellent for routine washing on mine (when I get round to it), and the light will be used when I re-ceramic mine in a few months.

Thanks again to the DW, the organisers and to the sponsors for the prizes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3

As this weekend decided to bless us with great weather I took the opportunity to give some of the products that I was lucky enough to win from Bilt Hamber a try. Not before time either as I am ashamed to say that my car hadn't yet been washed in 2021!

The products I chose to tackle it with were:


Auto-Wheel
Auto-Foam
Auto-Wash
Auto-QD
Mitt

Starting off with the wheels using Auto-Wheel. I'd not used this before but had used several other products in the past with varying degrees of success, but none that I felt gave a particularly satisfying result.


























I sprayed it on and left it to work it's magic for five minutes. The product was great in that due to it's consistency it clung to the wheel surface without running straight off and you can see it working.

After rinsing I was impressed with the cleaning performance especially as I hadn't agitated at all. I don't doubt for a second that with agitation the wheels would have been left completely clean.


























The rear wheel transformation was even more impressive given the state of it prior to Auto-Wheel. Sadly the winter weather has taken it's toll on the wheel nuts. Any tips for easy rust removal greatly appreciated!


























Moving on from the wheels it was time to make a start on the car itself and this is what I was starting with.

































Having gone through the process of calculating the required amount of Auto-Foam to give a 4% PIR I went ahead and covered the car before leaving it to dwell and work it's magic. As a lot of people have already found it isn't as think as some other foams but it still seem to give good coverage and stayed on the surface long enough to start to breakdown the dirt and grime.

















































After rinsing I was left with this.

















Next it was time to break out the Wash Mitt and Auto-Wash shampoo, mixing it as per the instructions 5ml per 10l. Quite honestly I was amazed at just how little of the product that was required and it still provided some foamy suds which felt well lubricated on the bodywork. The mitt is of very good quality holding lots of water and feels like it's quilt lined. Very nice to use.

















Having dried the car fully I decided to go round it with the Auto-QD detailing spray. This was diluted 50/50 in a spray bottle and wiped on and subsequently buffed off with the Bilt Hamber supplied polishing cloths. It was effortless to work with and buffed off easily leaving a nice gloss to the paintwork.

I still have several products left to try and am looking forward to getting acquainted with them in the coming months, I'm sure they will peform at the same level as the ones I have reviewed here.

I'll definitly be sticking with Auto-Wheel, that has really been a stand out for me so far. That being said I will use all of the other products until they are exhausted as they work exactly as they are described.

A big thank you once more to Bilt Hamber for the generous prize and of course Detailing World for running the competition.

Here are the final results.


----------



## Rakti

Great review and photos. There's no holding back with that spoiler!

Slightly rusty wheel nuts; if you have the downtime and have some BH Deox-C, leave them in a solution of hot Deox-C overnight and it should clear most of the rust. May need a brushing off and repeat dipping.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Rakti said:


> Great review and photos. There's no holding back with that spoiler!
> 
> Slightly rusty wheel nuts; if you have the downtime and have some BH Deox-C, leave them in a solution of hot Deox-C overnight and it should clear most of the rust. May need a brushing off and repeat dipping.


Thanks for the tip, seems fitting that a BH product would be best suited to sorting them. I'll order some and give it a try.


----------



## straight6hatch

*Pyramid Car Care Ceramic Coating Review!*

After receiving my exceptionally generous prize from PCC, I hadn't gotten around to using the Ceramic Coating they provided me with. A new car for the other half was on the horizon (which she recently collected) and time permitted me to give it a full correction and then coat it.

I started with the usual strip wash, decon and then pulled it inside for a correction. Please ignore all the rolls of carpets in some of the picture. No prizes for guessing which business im in!

Being a brand new car (3 miles on the clock) you'd expect the paintwork to be in good condition. Unfortunately, the usual swirls and marks were there even though it had only had 1 pre-delivery wash. Main dealers, eh?

After a good few hours correcting and refining the paintwork, it was time for an IPA panel wipe and get down to laying the ceramic. I didnt take any pictures of the correction as we have all seen these before. If I had to make comment on the paintwork, it would be in average condition considering its very low mileage. However, Hyundai paintwork was a pleasure to work with being on the mid scale of hardness. 1 Stage polish with a medium polishing pad was enough to correct and give the paintwork a good level of gloss.

*Laying the ceramic*

PCC quote the following on their website:

"Apply Ceramic Coating by hand using a microfibre applicator pad, panel by panel, following a cross-hatch pattern. Wait 30-90 seconds for the coating to flash and the oil slick pattern to stop moving then buff off with a microfibre cloth. Once all residue is removed wipe the surface again with the second microfibre cloth."

Having now ceramic coated a few sets of wheels and a van, I was apprehensive to try a new product and its quirks (or lack of when it came to PCC's ceramic). Having used Gtechnic C4 and CQUK 3.0, I was ready for a slightly oily product. Oh, how wrong I was. This is, by a country mile, the easiest ceramic I have ever used. Ok, I appreciate my list of previous experience isnt long by any stretch but what a game changer. It goes on very easily and the best bit is how quickly it then flashes off. After the 30 - 90 seconds flash time I buffed off and was amazingly easy to get off again (unlike some others I have tried). Flipped the microfibre and buffed over again to ensure it was fully 'flat' and then left it to cure.

The most staggering part of this particular ceramic is its cure time. Taken, once again, from PCC's website: "20-30 minutes to dry -the coating will be dry to touch within 20-30 minutes, at this point you are safe to drive the vehicle."

SAY WHAT. 30 Minutes?! Driving?! Ceramic?! Surely not? Well, apparently so!

Ill be honest here and say that, luckily for me, I had alternative transport so I did leave the little Hyundai tucked up overnight to doubly ensure curing was completed. However, having now used this product I would feel confident driving it after 30 minutes. I had also used PCC's Carbon Glass Sealant which, again, I felt safer to be left inside to cure overnight. The wheels were also coated but I did conduct a little test here. The near side has PCC's Premium Ceramic on and the off side has ye' ol' faithful Gtechnic C4 on. This was only done for test purposes and both look equally as glossy.

Now, having read my waffle, the bit you all want to see. I only have pictures of the car inside for my own anonymity but here we are, the finished product:



















It rained the following day giving me the money shot I really wanted :lol:


















To summarise, what a great product. I really can't fault the product at this stage. It was easy to use, I think its priced well (if I had paid for it) considering the amount you get and the results are brilliant. Obviously I can't comment on how long it will last but given its ease of use, I would be happy to repply in a while. I will also add that it was reassuring to know I could apply this to rubbers and plastics also. New cars are always covered in plastics and glossy bits and the ceramic went down on those just as easy as the normal paint. Big plus for me!

Thank you very much PCC & DW for orchestrating this brilliant giveaway. The other half is very happy (brownie points for me) and I have found my new 'go to' ceramic product.

Straight6hatch


----------



## Tricky Red

*2020 Prize Draw Prize 15 Review Valet Po*

I was very fortunate to win prize 15 so I thought that I would review several of the Valet Pro products that were won.

First Up, I have now tried "Advanced Poseidon Car Wash" and the "Advanced Microfibre Wash Mitt"

Firstly, a little goes a long way; the temptation is to overuse shampoos but you do not need to in this case, just follow the instructions. I have access to hot and cold outside taps and found that the warm water created a nice foam.

















Despite the foam, this is not a particularly 'sudsy' shampoo. Rather, it creates a nice level of lubrication on the panel and used in conjunction with the washmitt, this meant that surfactants were removed easily. In comparison to my usual shampoo, it felt very similar. The washmitt is a very good size, hold a lot of product and means that you are not forever rinsing and dipping. I found that one dip in the bucket and I could wash the panel easily before flipping over the mitt and wiping clean the panel.

It does not feel an aggressive wash, it claims to be gentle, and also claims to add a sacrificial coating to prolong waxes and sealants.

Finally, it was easy to rinse off and I feel that drying was aided too in the final stage. I did not use the Valet Pro drying towel as had only just started a new one, but will review in due course.

Results of Wash









Summary. A good wash and mitt combination and will be using moving forwards - Recommended


----------



## James_R

gatecrasher3 said:


> The rear wheel transformation was even more impressive given the state of it prior to Auto-Wheel. Sadly the winter weather has taken it's toll on the wheel nuts. Any tips for easy rust removal greatly appreciated!


Lovely work gatecrasher :thumb:

As said Bilt Hamber Deox C or if you don't have any, stick a couple off each wheel in some white vinegar overnight.
Repeat with the following two nuts off each wheel next night or two til you've done all nuts (without needing to remove the wheels)

A light wire brush and thoroughly dry them afterwards they'll be good to go back on the car.
I put a very very light coat of Castrol Optimoly TA (aluminium anti seize paste on the threads)


----------



## gatecrasher3

James_R said:


> Lovely work gatecrasher :thumb:
> 
> As said Bilt Hamber Deox C or if you don't have any, stick a couple off each wheel in some white vinegar overnight.
> Repeat with the following two nuts off each wheel next night or two til you've done all nuts (without needing to remove the wheels)
> 
> A light wire brush and thoroughly dry them afterwards they'll be good to go back on the car.
> I put a very very light coat of Castrol Optimoly TA (aluminium anti seize paste on the threads)


Thanks.

I did clean them up with some Deox, it did an amazing job. But sadly despite giving them a polish with Autosol and then a coating of Hi-Temp wax the rust reappeared soon after. It looks like the nut edges have lost some of the plating over the years perhaps.

Appreciate the tip on the Castrol Optimoly I've not used that before and dislike the mess that copper grease makes of the threads.


----------



## James_R

gatecrasher3 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I did clean them up with some Deox, it did an amazing job. But sadly despite giving them a polish with Autosol and then a coating of Hi-Temp wax the rust reappeared soon after. It looks like the nut edges have lost some of the plating over the years perhaps.
> 
> Appreciate the tip on the Castrol Optimoly I've not used that before and dislike the mess that copper grease makes of the threads.


The Optimoly is a rare beast I got mine off eBay from Germany, just so I had the correctly specified paste thats in the Porsche handbook.

You can get Silverline aluminium paste, which is about £8 for 500g or something like that.

Apparently aluminium paste is a lot better than copper grease on alloy wheel studs/wheel faces etc as it is not prone to any corrosion.

I understand your point about the Honda wheel nuts. They are always really nice that they have that bright chromed finish, but once chipped off need replacing.
I have a CR-V and a EP3 at home and can see rust coming through on the edges.

Also have a Clio RS200 and have recently whipped out the greyish sort of finished wheel bolts and wire brushed and cleaned them and sprayed with satin black to look miles better with the gloss black wheels. :thumb:

Easy enough job.
If I were you I'd scuff up the FK2 nuts and paint them black.

My mate at work has what I would consider THE best looked after FK2 in the UK (65 plate) and he bought the genuine Honda black nuts but they were about £50 for a set I think from memory. I know for a fact it was more than a can of Hammerite spray.


----------



## gatecrasher3

James_R said:


> My mate at work has what I would consider THE best looked after FK2 in the UK (65 plate) and he bought the genuine Honda black nuts but they were about £50 for a set I think from memory. I know for a fact it was more than a can of Hammerite spray.


He isn't the same guy that's just sold a mint EP3 by any chance and currently has the FK2 up for sale?

If I could get the genuine Honda black wheel nuts for £50 I would but last time I looked the were a couple of quid over £100 for 20 :doublesho


----------



## James_R

gatecrasher3 said:


> He isn't the same guy that's just sold a mint EP3 by any chance and currently has the FK2 up for sale?
> 
> If I could get the genuine Honda black wheel nuts for £50 I would but last time I looked the were a couple of quid over £100 for 20 :doublesho


No he's just got the FK2.

Yep over £100 now for proper FK2 nuts.


----------

